# LucrOit 165mm Pro L Filter Kit and Adapter for Canon 11-24mm Adapter 233



## backcountrygirl (Jan 31, 2016)

There's been lots of chatter about Fotodiox developing a 186mm filter for the Canon 11-24mm lens. I ran across a filter system from Lucroit that's already out there!
Out there, but not in the US as of now as far as adapter number 233 is concerned.
I have screen shots of the vignette issues of this filter system. There is vignetting with 11, and 12mm, but it's clear on 13mm. What I've been told is that vignetting disappears on 11, and 12mm when using the LR vignette selection.
Would the Fotodiox or, Lucroit system be better than the Lee filter system?
Does anyone have any thoughts?

I have contacted B & H to see if they're willing to bring in the new adapter for the 11-24mm lens. 
I've also contacted Adorama. Once I hear from them I'll post their answer onto this post.


----------



## backcountrygirl (Feb 3, 2016)

Quick update of the front filter system for the 11-24 mm lens.
No one in the US carries the #233 adapter for the Lucroit 165MM filter system. I contacted both Adorama, and B and H. They're checking on availability. I contacted LucRoit directly in Spain, and they will send it directly to consumers from Europe.
Note about the Fododiox filter in the works...
The 186 mm filter is estimated to be available in March. This is the message they sent me...
"We are awaiting for the circular filters to arrive from our factory. It should be available sometime in March."

It a nutshell I'm going to stick with the rear gel filter for my 11-24mm lens until I see what Fotodiox comes up with. From there we'll figure out if the Fotodiox will have any vignetting.
Ciao...


----------



## backcountrygirl (Feb 25, 2016)

B and H has been in contact with LucrOit about their 165mm filter system for the Canon 11-24mm lens.
Here's what B and H wrote to me last night...

[font=arial, sans-serif]We have it listed in our database now and the price is $557.60. It is special order only and it will take about 1-2 weeks to arrive. For now you can call to place the order and ask for part number FOPC1124. It will be listed on our website on about 1-2 weeks. 
End of Email...

As far as Fotodiox goes on a different thread, we're still waiting word as far as the Fotodiox 186mm filter system will be available over and above their last communication that said probably March. We'll see if that pans out...

In the meantime, there's now a front filter system that will work with the 11-24mm lens with LucrOit that's available right now. 

[/font]


----------

